# Yamaha RX A840 Aventage and HDCP 2.2



## BC9 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I purchased a Yamaha receiver in May of 2014 (Aventage 677) I think. But after finding out about it lacking HDMI 2.0 I decided to return it and wait for the next years model.

I recently purchased the Yamaha RX A840 and to my disappointment I came across a discussion around HDCP 2.2... Pretty frustrating to say the least. 

As I understand it this will only be a problem if I try to play protected content through a HDCP 2.2 compatible device. But would I be able to connect this device directly to my (future) 4k TV and then route the audio back to the receiver via the ARC hdmi? I think I could use the optical out for audio as well but I am not sure if the quality will be up to hdmi levels.

What constitutes HDCP 2.2 protected content? Would it be any 4k disk or online FEED? Do you foresee any methods around this?

I'm just trying to gauge whether this is a deal breaker. 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you figure this out?


----------



## BC9 (Nov 6, 2014)

No. Nothing. I am really curious if with HDCP 2.2 content whether the audio can go to a non HDCP 2.2 enabled component like a receiver. 

I believe Sony's new 4K media player has a separate HDMI out for non HDCP 2.2 audio. But I could be wrong.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

BC9 said:


> No. Nothing. I am really curious if with HDCP 2.2 content whether the audio can go to a non HDCP 2.2 enabled component like a receiver.
> 
> I believe Sony's new 4K media player has a separate HDMI out for non HDCP 2.2 audio. But I could be wrong.


I would call Yamaha and ask them... They should know the answer (unless you get real lucky and someone knows the answer). If you find out please post up the answer for everyone. :T


----------



## BC9 (Nov 6, 2014)

Will do! Appreciate the responses either way!

Thanks.


----------



## Marksas (Sep 11, 2012)

Any word on this issue?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

HDMI chipsets supporting full bandwidth HDMI V2 with HDCP V2.2 supposedly are now available to equipment manufacturers. They're expected to be provided in next year's models, i.e. in summer of 2015, in time for the expected release of the 4K BD spec and (hopefully) 4K BDs in time for next Christmas. 

When designing this year's models, they had the choice of either full bandwidth (18Gbps) HDMI v2 without HDCP V2.2 or 10Gbps with a single port of HDCP v2.2. Onkyo/Integra chose the latter. Other major manufacturers, like Yamaha, Pioneer and Denon/Marantz, chose to provide the high speed chipsets. 

Denon/Marantz have promised return-to-factory upgrades to high speed HDCP V2.2 will be available next May for this year's two top-of-the line units: the Denon X7200W AVR and the Marantz AV8802 pre/pro. Those models are replaced on a 2-year cycle, unlike their lesser models which are replaced annually.


----------

